# App gps à l'étranger sur 3G ?



## angeli (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Mes parents partent en vacances en Italie et souhaitent prendre un gps. Ils veulent que je leur prête mon 3G pour y installer une appli GPS (sûrement Navigon ou TomTom). Seulement avant d'acheter une appli à ce prix, j'aimerai être sûr que cela fonctionne.
Mon 3G n'as plus de carte sim depuis que j'ai mon iPhone 4. Est-ce que ces applis fonctionnent sans Data ?
De plus, est-ce que ces applis fonctionnent bien sur un 3G sachant que je l'ai mis sous iOS 4 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Ces applications fonctionnent à merveille sans DATA. Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour Navigon version Europe. Il a parfaitement fonctionné sur mon 3G en Espagne. Néanmoins, c'est plus lent qu'un GPS autonome, surtout au lancement.

Je te déconseille Tom Tom, ils sont a la ramasse sur leur logiciel pour iPhone.


----------



## angeli (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. 
Ils seront en vacances donc si l'application met un peu de temps à se lancer, je ne pense pas que ça les dérangera. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------

Juste une petite question supplémentaire. Tu utilises un support pour ton iPhone ? Si oui lequel ? (J'ai pas envie de récupérer mon iPhone en miette)


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai acheté le premier support universel trouvé dans une boutique Orange et ça marche parfaitement. La pince s'adapte à la taille de l'appareil, donc ce n'est pas un souci et ce n'était pas cher.


----------



## angeli (26 Juillet 2010)

Ok merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pédrolinno (26 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ces applications fonctionnent à merveille sans DATA. Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour Navigon version Europe. Il a parfaitement fonctionné sur mon 3G en Espagne. Néanmoins, c'est plus lent qu'un GPS autonome, surtout au lancement.
> 
> Je te déconseille Tom Tom, ils sont a la ramasse sur leur logiciel pour iPhone.



Alors là je suis sur le *** surtout qu'on vient de me dire dans un autre sujet que le GPS consommait beaucoup de Mo. Je possède un 3G avec l'application TomTom europe, tu me confirme cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Navigon dernière version ça fonctionne bien sur 3G. Si on écoute en plus de la musique de la partie iPod, il faudra parfois redémarre le gsm (avant d'utiliser le programme gps) pour avoir un max de mémoire libre, sinon à part ça tout roule.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Alors là je suis sur le *** surtout qu'on vient de me dire dans un autre sujet que le GPS consommait beaucoup de Mo. Je possède un 3G avec l'application TomTom europe, tu me confirme cela ?



Le GPS ne consomme rien, ce qui consomme la bande passante d'un abonnement 3G, c'est le téléchargement des cartes.

Sur un iPhone d'origine, les cartes sont téléchargées dans l'application MAP au fur et à mesure de la progression, sur un logiciel comme celui de navigon, les cartes sont stockées dans l'appareil, donc pas de data consommée.


----------



## ascud13 (30 Juillet 2010)

_


gwen a dit:



			Le GPS ne consomme rien, ce qui consomme la bande passante d'un abonnement 3G, c'est le téléchargement des cartes.

Sur un iPhone d'origine, les cartes sont téléchargées dans l'application MAP au fur et à mesure de la progression, sur un logiciel comme celui de navigon, les cartes sont stockées dans l'appareil, donc pas de data consommée.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
C'est possible que l'utilisation de Navigon à l'étranger ne consomme pas beaucoup de Data (à vérifier) mais de toute façon il y aura une facturation hors forfait TRÈS ÉLEVÉE à cause des autres fonctions de l'iPhone : Mails, applications diverses, et le PUSH qui consomme sans qu'on s'en rende compte.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Tu n'as pas bien lu la réponse de gwen : il n'y *PAS* de data consommé quand on utilise des programmes comme Navigon ou tomtom. Rien, niets, nada.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2010)

ascud13 a dit:


> C'est possible que l'utilisation de Navigon à l'étranger ne consomme pas beaucoup de Data (à vérifier)



J'ai vérifié pour toi, tout est dans l'iPhone, pas besoin de réseau, donc pas de consommation.



ascud13 a dit:


> il y aura une facturation hors forfait TRÈS ÉLEVÉE à cause des autres fonctions de l'iPhone : Mails, applications diverses, et le PUSH qui consomme sans qu'on s'en rende compte.



Il suffit de couper son téléphone et la plus aucun risque.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il suffit de couper son téléphone et la plus aucun risque.



Par défaut les données sont désactivées à l'étranger.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il suffit de couper son téléphone et la plus aucun risque.



Et en plus dans l'exposé du problème il est indiqué que ce 3G n'a pas de carte SIM.... donc pas de risque de dépassement de forfait


----------



## ascud13 (1 Août 2010)

[_QUOTE=gloup gloup;6173181]Par défaut les données sont désactivées à l'étranger. [/QUOTE]
_ _Citation:_
_ 					Envoyé par *gwen* 

_ 
_Il suffit de couper son téléphone et la plus aucun risque._

_Par défaut les données sont désactivées à l'étranger. _



Comment feraient alors les parents d'ANGELI pour voyager en Italie à l'aide de Navigon, si ils coupent leur téléphone ???


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2010)

Ben, ils utiliseraient le GPS avec navigon sans besoin de telephone puisqu'il n'y a pas besoin de télécharger des données avec ce genre d'application.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Hello!

Il y a aussi Navmii qui est un GPS pour iPhone pas cher du tout et qui fonctionne très bien.




 Navmii GPS Live Italy


----------



## angeli (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'avais pas vu que le sujet avait continué. Effectivement, j'avais besoin d'un GPS qui n'utilise aucune donnée vu que l'iPhone n'a plus de carte sim. Enfin finalement, ils ont décidés de faire sans vu que ça revenait cher pour seulement 2 semaines d'utilisation.
Mais avec une application comme Navmii, ils pourraient rechanger d'avis.

@oliricha
Navmii fonctionne-t-il bien ? Est-il assez précis ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

angeli a dit:


> @oliricha
> Navmii fonctionne-t-il bien ? Est-il assez précis ?




Pour mon utilisation (occasionnelle) je trouve qu'il fait bien son travail et pour un prix tout à fait abordable.


----------

